# mustache?



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

We have a mare who get's mutton chops.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

If you zoom in you can really see how it curls in the first one. Here is another one:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

What a classy gentlemen! I have only seen mustaches on those gypsy horses, this is so cool! lol, you should let it grow out more and then curl the ends up!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

My horse has a mustache too!

Not sure if you can see it, but it's blonde










I think it marks a true gentleman 

But jokes aside, I'm not sure what could cause it.. since my boy is a gelding *shrug*


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Do you know his pedigree? I am not super knowledgeable when it comes to genetics, but they look similar. Phoenix almost has a bald face, is a registered Paint, and comes from Rhapsody and Mr. Northrop (?) Lines. I don't have my papers handy, but I think that's right.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

If you feel a horse's upper lip, it feels like a man's '5oclock shadow'. This is because the hair is always trying to grow, but rubbed out as a horse grazes.
If you watch your horse closely as he grazes, you will see he uses his upper lip a fair bit, almost like a finger. 
I knew a horse once years ago who did not use his upper lip. At all. He would curl it back and just use his teeth. Massive draft horse, very dainty eater.
He had a full blown mustache, 3 inches long. Curled down below his lower lip. 
Hilarious. Wish I had a picture!
So no, probably nothing to do with his gender, but how he eats in the field. Just a quirk.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

No I don't.. all I know is that he was born in Montana and then moved to Colorado, where I met him. I wish I knew more!! Sky isn't registered though


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

There was a gelding at my old lesson barn. Tio was his name. He was an old mexican horse, and was so cute 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

That makes SO much sense! He totally doesn't do the wiggle lip thing like my other horses do. As a matter of fact, I don't think he ever does. My other horses will literally have their lips swinging back and forth, picking and pushing grass around. He just eats it. 

My light bulb is SO BLINKING right now! Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Skyeseternalangel- does your gelding use his lip minimally when eating? This is very interesting!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't think he does anything different than any other horse I've seen graze. But I'll have to get back to you on that one!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Thyme said:


> What a classy gentlemen! I have only seen mustaches on those gypsy horses, this is so cool! lol, you should let it grow out more and then curl the ends up!


And then gel it into this mustache!

Redirect Notice


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah, check it out! I'm really curious now. Get back to us 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

They can some handle bar 'tashes in the winter when the muzzle hairs get long & they squished it down in their feed buckets. Felt like waxing a few, very impressive.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

My boy has a mini 'stache and one of the other horses I looked at while shopping around had a moustache longer than your boy's! I think it's hilarious and I won't clip it off unless I'm showing him. Kinda wish Sock's would grow into a handlebar mustache one of these days! At any rate, add a monocle and a top hat and you have a cheap Halloween costume for next year!


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Many of the heavier bred horses have them


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay so when he ate grass today, he lifted his lip a little and grabbed grass with his mouth but then we put his lips down once he began to graze.

So not sure if that's why he has a mustache or not xP But it IS cute!


----------



## allisonjoy (Oct 8, 2011)

lmfao Bubba13 those made me laugh so hard. 

MY PAINT HAS THE SAME THING!!! i have never seen it on another horse!! its like super crazy wooly all the time!! i clipped it once from fair and its not near as bushy as it was. so glad to finally see another horse with one! i thought it was a super weird genetic flaw or something. i never noticed that she ate any different than my other horses do but that makes so much sense!! MINDBLOWN


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

*Sky and the Mustache Mystery!*

So I took a movie of him munching grass and leaves and pine needles and stuff. Does he eat like a mustache man or does he eat as a clean shaven horse? :lol:






Either way he has a little mustache. Wish I could get better pictures of it..


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks all. I needed a laugh today:lol:


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

no i rode a horse for years that got one and he was a Fresion/morgan gelding and he looked so good in it. my QH has a small one and so does my Paint.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

bubba13 said:


>


Oh wow, I have never seen anything like these before! I think I would trim those off! I just don't think I could leave them there like that! :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I just noticed one of those horses has the same dot in the middle of his lip like my horse!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Thats so funny!


----------



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

LFMAO, this is easily the most entertaining thread i have seen to date on this forum :lol: thanks, y'all, and those pics made my day. i was staring at my screen like, WHAAAATTTT??? cute, in a very very VERY special way :rofl:


----------



## xXHorseKissesXx (Jan 12, 2012)

Aw thanks for the smile! I'm not sure if it depends on breed and such, it's pretty random when it happens lol.

There was a horse at camp, I think he was a quarter horse x, and he had a white mustache, very cute tho! 

True gentlemen indeed haha


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> So I took a movie of him munching grass and leaves and pine needles and stuff. Does he eat like a mustache man or does he eat as a clean shaven horse? :lol:
> 
> Sky and the Mustache Mystery - YouTube
> 
> Either way he has a little mustache. Wish I could get better pictures of it..


It looks like he doesn't use his lip to push the leaves aside like I have seen some other clean shaven horses do. He eats kind of like a mustache man


----------



## WildHorse (Jan 13, 2012)

*Moustaches!*

This is the guy I used to ride! He had a huge moustache haha! It was pretty awesome, I think it totally fit in with his character


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

When I was on a horse trekking trip in Ireland, my mount for a couple of days was an awesome little Irish Draught gelding with a full-on mustache. The folks running the trip explained it was common in the breed because the land they grazed on was full of briars and burrs and the mustache actually helped protect their lips while grazing. I think you can just barely see the curl of it in the picture below :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

that's cool


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

A couple more





















Then, there are the POSERS!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

He wishes he could rock that 'stache!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Too cute! My mare leaves lip tracks all over her corral-no chance for any growth on her lip-haha.


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

This post is blowing my mind LOL. I've seen some horses with fuzzy noses but nothing compared to the impressive mustaches in these photos!


----------



## MomoMozyyy (Jan 3, 2012)

You know, this is actually really funny! Just last week I devised a plan that one day I would own a horse with a mustache, and then I saw this thread! Maybe mustache horses aren't as rare as I thought!


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

mustache horse? ;D


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

He has a case of the creepin' mustache! It starts below the nostrils but slowly creeps up! Quick!! Nab it before it becomes a unibrow!

He's quite dapper though


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

hahaha. he wasnt very impressed with his tash, it was for fancy dress at a show & keep kept trying to get it off & when he couldnt he stood there with his head down pulling a really funny face sulking about it  and in the class he kept wiggling his top lip around trying to get it off. here he is sulking about it


----------



## LadyNeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

******

Gosh Chansu that made me laugh so hard :rofl:

did you put curlers in his hair overnight :lol:


----------

